# Filter for Betta



## MMonis (20 Sep 2022)

I got a refurbished Superfish Qubiq 30 Pro aquarium with stock filter, heater and light.

I plan to house a Betta in it and realized that the stock filter is not something that I can use. I was looking around the internet but couldn't find some definitive answers. 
Tank dimensions: L 32 x B 32 x H 42,5
Tank size: 30 litres
Light: 12v 5W LED (white and blue)
Soil: Tropica aquarium soik
Plants: only easy category
Fish: Betta and (either a few panda corys or shrimps)

I would like to choose only a HOB or sponge filter since I would like to avoid an internal filter (to keep more space internally for the Betta to swim and for aesthetics) and external canister filter (since I do not have the space for it).
Any suggestions for a filter that :

Recommended to work well with Bettas for flow adjustment and avoiding injuries
sufficient filteration and flow
doesnt affect the growth of plants
doesnt suck in shrimps
Would love to hear what other betta tanks are using as filters out here


----------



## john dory (20 Sep 2022)

Have a look at turbo filter 500.
Can be used in different configurations.
Powerhead,cannister,cannister with sponge..or just sponge.
Comes with a little duck bill attachment and an optional venturi.
£25


----------



## john dory (20 Sep 2022)

Has adjustable flow aswell


----------



## MichaelJ (21 Sep 2022)

A small HOB should suffice. Such as this Quietflow Internal Shrimp Filter

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## dw1305 (21 Sep 2022)

Hi all, 


john dory said:


> turbo filter 500.​


That looks like it <"would do the job">. 


MichaelJ said:


> A small HOB should suffice. Such as this Quietflow Internal Shrimp Filter


and so does that one.

How about <"Aquael Versamax Mini Filter"> (or any other small HOB, HIDOM etc) with a <"sponge over the filter intake?">.

cheers Darrel
​


----------



## MMonis (21 Sep 2022)

I did some further digging around and 2 other brands popped up: AquaClear 20 and Seachem Tidal 35.
Seems like these are also very suitable for bettas and many folks have been using them.


----------



## GHNelson (21 Sep 2022)

Seachem you can turn the flow down to a trickle!!!


----------



## dw1305 (21 Sep 2022)

Hi all,


MMonis said:


> Seachem Tidal 35.


These look really well made (they are Sicce pumps, licensed to Seachem). The only thing I didn't like was that I don't think that you can't put a pre-filter sponge on them and I don't see how you can keep them shrimp safe.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MMonis (21 Sep 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> These look really well made (they are Sicce pumps, licensed to Seachem). The only thing I didn't like was that I don't think that you can't put a pre-filter sponge on them and I don't see how you can keep them shrimp safe.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Seen some youtube videos where they have added some sponges or insect net to the intake and skimmer parts to make them shrimp safe. Here is one of the videos Seachem Tidal 35 shrimp safe mod


----------



## dw1305 (21 Sep 2022)

Hi all,


MMonis said:


> Seen some youtube videos where they have added some sponges or insect net to the intake and skimmer parts to make them shrimp safe.


I don't really like anything with a surface skimmer arrangement, partially because I'm a <"floating plant obsessive">, but also because they tend to capture shrimps and fry etc.

If I buy a HOB (and <"I like HOBs">) I throw away all the inserts and add a big <"pre-filter sponge to the intake">.

I'm still using an <"Eheim Aquacompact filter">, which is a sort of hybrid canister and HOB filter. I just put a bit of coarse sponge in the intake strainer and 2/3 filled it with <"Eheim "coco-pops">.

They are really ugly, but they work OK and are very low maintenance.

cheers Darrel


----------



## seedoubleyou (21 Sep 2022)

Start watching from around 06:52 and you’ll have a good idea of a decent filter setup for a Betta.


----------



## MMonis (21 Sep 2022)

dw1305 said:


> I don't really like anything with a surface skimmer arrangement, partially because I'm a <"floating plant obsessive">, but also because they tend to capture shrimps and fry etc.


I would love to keep some floating plants but not a necessity.


dw1305 said:


> I'm still using an <"Eheim Aquacompact filter">, which is a sort of hybrid canister and HOB filter. I just put a bit of coarse sponge in the intake strainer and 2/3 filled it with <"Eheim "coco-pops">.


I don't have the space for something external, hence looking for a HOB filter.

My primary goal is the safety and well being of the betta. I can choose to not have shrimps in it and instead maybe a few panda corys (yet again not a must). As long as a HOB or internal (provided they do not take up much space inside the tank and have adjustable flow) filter is good and safe enough for a betta that would be fine


----------



## MichaelJ (21 Sep 2022)

MMonis said:


> Seen some youtube videos where they have added some sponges or insect net to the intake and skimmer parts to make them shrimp safe. Here is one of the videos Seachem Tidal 35 shrimp safe mod





dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> These look really well made (they are Sicce pumps, licensed to Seachem). The only thing I didn't like was that I don't think that you can't put a pre-filter sponge on them and I don't see how you can keep them shrimp safe.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Interesting mod. But I am not sure its necessary for the Tidal 35 in particular. I use two Tidal 35 in the tank where I keep shrimp (probably well over 100 by now of various sizes) and I use two in my other 40 Gl tank as well. I didn't do the mod and I never found a shrimp or shrimplet inside the filter - I was worried about that initially and checked often.  My experience with the tidal 35 has been good so far (about two years). Very easy to maintain, quiet (no rattle) and can be adjusted. The surface skimmer "feature" build into the Tidal 35 is not doing much of anything in terms of suction or harm as far as I can tell. It won't even suck up flake food or duckweed (another concern)- it might just provide enough to remove surface film however.    Also, the Tidal 35 might still be a little too much for the OP's 30 L tank. Personally, I would go with a smaller footprint, but since the Tidal can be adjusted it should certainly work.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## dw1305 (21 Sep 2022)

Hi all, 


MichaelJ said:


> My experience with the tidal 35 has been good so far (about two years). Very easy to maintain, quiet (no rattle) and can be adjusted.


I am very tempted to buy one to add to my <"mountain of unused filters">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MichaelJ (21 Sep 2022)

dw1305 said:


> I am very tempted to buy one to add to my <"mountain of unused filters">.


Yes, it might be a nice addition to the mountain . In just the brief few years since I rebooted the hobby I can't believe how much unused stuff I have accumulated already - various HOB's, skimmers, heaters, air pumps, UV filters, filter media,  fertilizers/chemicals  etc.          

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## MMonis (21 Sep 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> Also, the Tidal 35 might still be a little too much for the OP's 30 L tank. Personally, I would go with a smaller footprint, but since the Tidal can be adjusted it should certainly work.


Yes it surely will be an overkill but I wouldn't mind getting a higher capacity filter with an adjustable flow as I can always upgrade to a bigger tank in the future  and could then use it for this purpose.


----------



## MichaelJ (21 Sep 2022)

MMonis said:


> Yes it surely will be an overkill but I wouldn't mind getting a higher capacity filter with an adjustable flow as I can always upgrade to a bigger tank in the future  and could then use it for this purpose.


Agreed.  Yes, on that note... back in the day when I had big tanks and external canister filters I always bought the biggest filters I could afford with the inevitable tank upgrade in mind. For me, with HOB's,  it's somewhat of a tradeoff between space constraints, aesthetics and efficiency.  They are kind of obtrusive  - more so on a small tank. 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## MMonis (21 Sep 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> t's somewhat of a tradeoff between space constraints, aesthetics and efficiency. They are kind of obtrusive - more so on a small tank.


I agree but external space being limited a HOB filter is the only best option for me.


----------



## Wookii (21 Sep 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> Start watching from around 06:52 and you’ll have a good idea of a decent filter setup for a Betta.




Awesome looking store - gives Green Aqua a run for their money!


----------



## seedoubleyou (22 Sep 2022)

Wookii said:


> Awesome looking store - gives Green Aqua a run for their money!


They’ve been around for absolutely ages, they push the boundaries like none else in terms of trying to create something more than just an aquarium.


----------



## GHNelson (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## FISHnLAB (30 Sep 2022)

There are reports of issues with Tidal filters all over the net. I would avoid them personally as they clearly have a design flaw. Not only does the skimmer inlet not have a filter causing it to suck in wildlife but, apparently it pulls mostly through it and barely at all from the lower intake causing Filtration issues in the lower tank. And, there is no way to adjust the ratio aside from DYI hacks. Really, aside from the in tank pump, I think the old school Aquaclear is a better filter in most ways. YMMV of course...


----------



## Wookii (30 Sep 2022)

FISHnLAB said:


> There are reports of issues with Tidal filters all over the net. I would avoid them personally as they clearly have a design flaw.



You need to be careful how much stock you place on internet reports (this site excluded).

The Tidal range are good filters.



FISHnLAB said:


> Not only does the skimmer inlet not have a filter causing it to suck in wildlife



This is no different to any other skimmer, including my preferred unit the APS Skim 2 (slots are about the same size), and the Eheim Skim 350 (aka The Death Trap) - they all need modding to prevent shrimp and small fish getting in.



FISHnLAB said:


> apparently it pulls mostly through it and barely at all from the lower intake causing Filtration issues in the lower tank.



Complete nonsense unfortunately - if anything it’s the other way around and the skimmer section doesn’t pull enough through.



FISHnLAB said:


> there is no way to adjust the ratio aside from DYI hacks



Again incorrect - do you see that little dial on the bottom - specifically for the purpose of adjusting the ratio between the two:








My biggest complaint with the Tidal is it filters upwards vertically, which means the prefilter is on the bottom necessitating removing everything to clean it.

I prefer designs like the Oase Biostyle with horizontal filtering so the filter cartridges can be easy removed for cleaning as necessary.


----------



## MMonis (30 Sep 2022)

I have decided to just keep a single betta in the tank and no other tiny fish/shrimp to avoid all the hassle of a hack to the filter. Will also probably go for a betta with less finnage to avoid any injuries if any because of the filter.


----------



## MichaelJ (30 Sep 2022)

Wookii said:


> The Tidal range are good filters.


Agreed. I use 4 ... best HOB's I've ever owned!  

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## FISHnLAB (1 Oct 2022)

Wookii said:


> You need to be careful how much stock you place on internet reports (this site excluded).


Oh I am and the shear number of posts on many different fronts I found turned me off totally.


Wookii said:


> The Tidal range are good filters.


Not from what I hear, especially the 35.


Wookii said:


> This is no different to any other skimmer, including my preferred unit the APS Skim 2 (slots are about the same size), and the Eheim Skim 350 (aka The Death Trap) - they all need modding to prevent shrimp and small fish getting in.


Or, Sicce could have just designed it right and put a foam filter on it(and the intake too while they were at in). The others don't really have an excuse either. The way to drive change is to boycott bad designs imo so these companies quit pushing flawed products that easily could have been designed better. 


Wookii said:


> Complete nonsense unfortunately - if anything it’s the other way around and the skimmer section doesn’t pull enough through.


Again, not from what I hear and I am tanking about the smallest model that the OP would need the 35.


Wookii said:


> Again incorrect - do you see that little dial on the bottom - specifically for the purpose of adjusting the ratio between the two:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195070


Not on the 35, the one this thread is about, as far as I can see?


Wookii said:


> My biggest complaint with the Tidal is it filters upwards vertically, which means the prefilter is on the bottom necessitating removing everything to clean it.


Yep, not a great design but, serviceable.


Wookii said:


> I prefer designs like the Oase Biostyle with horizontal filtering so the filter cartridges can be easy removed for cleaning as necessary.


Yes, I like that one too and am considering it for my 90p build if I don't go with a combo glass lily pipe.

Personally I'll take the time tested for years and much better value Aquaclear over a Tidal but, YMMV. If it had an in tank pump it would be even better.


----------



## MichaelJ (1 Oct 2022)

FISHnLAB said:


> Oh I am and the shear number of posts on many different fronts I found turned me off totally.
> 
> Not from what I hear, especially the 35.


Yep, I have 4 of those! all very good and reliable - I got mine just shortly after they came out, so could be they changed the design for the worse... 


FISHnLAB said:


> Or, Sicce could have just designed it right and put a foam filter on it.


Never had an issues with any shrimpies getting sucked up.


FISHnLAB said:


> Again, not from what I hear and I am tanking about the smallest model that the OP would need the 35.


Skimmer is exceptionally weak on the 35, but seems just enough to remove (light) surface film.


FISHnLAB said:


> Not on the 35, the one this thread is about, as far as I can see.


True, the 35 do not have the adjuster on the intake - only the outlet (or the flow rate through the filter rather)



FISHnLAB said:


> Personally I'll take the time tested for years and much better value Aquaclear over a Tidal but, YMMV. If it had an in tank pump it would be even better.


My 4's been working flawlessly for a couple of years now.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## FISHnLAB (1 Oct 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> Yep, I have 4 of those! all very good and reliable - I got mine just shortly after they came out, so could be they changed the design for the worse...
> 
> Never had an issues with any shrimpies getting sucked up.
> 
> ...


Good to know, especially considering you have 4 of them to test. Thanks for the info. I'm still going to avoid them personally though. I just have read of too many issues and don't like the design or value enough overall. Hopefully one day someone will combine all the best features and make the ideal hang on the back. It is hard to find the perfect one, especially for small Betta tanks...


----------

